# RIP, Gene Laughter



## terri (Feb 18, 2017)

Today, I found out that Gene Laughter (rhymes with "daughter") passed away on February 14th.   

He was a master photographer and bromoil artist.   By the time I got interested in the process, he had quit doing workshops, so I had to content myself with purchasing his book, "Bromoil 101" and a video he made on the the process showing techniques on "hopping," as it is often called by those artists.  

Despite being unable to take a class from him, I chatted online with him several times, and he was unfailingly courteous, encouraging, and even flattering - heady stuff for a bumbling beginner like me.

As film photographers become more marginalized, those making beautiful art from alternative photographic techniques such as bromoil become even more so - and we have lost a dear one!

Here's a link to some of his work.    

He never bothered with his own website.  

My personal favorite, "Pork Chops"     This one shows his mastery of adding color to bromoils, which is so often a B&W process.

Please do look.    RIP, Gene - and thanks for the advice on those brushes!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2017)

My, oh my, he was talented! The bromoil process can create some amazing looks. It's always sad when a master craftsperson leaves this planet.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 18, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 18, 2017)

Wonderful photographs. I think I'll look into that book.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 18, 2017)

RIP to a wonderful artist that I didn't know of. Well, I thought I responded to this thread, apparently not. Very interesting process that I never heard of. Ummm I want to play. I immediately thought of @terri would love this thread.... then I seen she posted it.....


----------



## hamlet (Feb 26, 2017)

Hope the best for the people that miss him. His work looks pretty interesting, always love to study how other people see things.


----------

